# log4j jedes mal neue Datei erstellen



## 00d4vid (15. März 2010)

Ich möchte bei Log4j bei jedem Programmstart ein neues Logfile erstellen (ein Init-Log sozusagen), das das alte überschreibt oder immer in das gleiche Logfile schreiben und vorher die Daten rauslöschen.
Kann ich das über die Log4j-Properties machen oder muss ich dafür z.B. bei jedem Programmstart die Datei löschen/leeren und dann erst loggen?


----------



## die-moesch (15. März 2010)

Laut Doku  sollte Append=true das richtige für dich sein.


FileAppender Options:

Threshold=WARN: Appender will not log any messages with priority lower than the one specified here even if the category's priority is set lower. This is useful to cut down the number of messages, for example, in a file log while displaying all messages on the console. 
ImmediateFlush=true: Default is true, meaning log messages are not buffered at all which is what you want almost all the time. 

File=mylog.txt: File name to log to. You can use ${some_property_key} (for example, java.home or user.home system properties) to specify the path in front. In fact, all options property keys accept this kind of value. 
*
Append=false: Default is true which means append to the end of the file. false overwrites the file at the start of each program run.
*


----------



## 00d4vid (15. März 2010)

Perfekt - danke. Das wars ;-)


----------

